# Graduation party – suggestions, please !!!



## RKK (May 14, 2012)

Hello, I have been following canonrumors.com lately, but never posted any questions and I guess it’s time post one to get your help -

Photography is my hobby and I have been taking pictures of my family and friends for some time but never did any serious photography before, but I have a good opportunity now to do one. One of my friends is doing his daughter’s graduation party next month and the party is going to be in a hotel and I am planning shoot the whole party end to end. There will be at least 150 people attending the party. I have the below gear – 

5D Mark III (planning to rent)
7D body
24-105 f/4.0 L
70-200 2.8 L II 
85mm 1.8 
430 EX II flash

Here is what I need your suggestions on -
1. Do need to have any additional lenses?
2. Since the party is going to be in a hotel, I am not sure if the place is going to be bright enough. Do I need to 
carry any additional lights that will give me enough shutter speed to get sharp pictures?
3. What kind of diffusers are better in case I need to use flash?
4. Do I need to carry any additional gear?
5. Any tips and techniques?

Thank you in advance for all your suggestions, I appreciate it!
A BIG thank you to canonrumors.com - the information I find here is very helpful.


----------



## zim (May 14, 2012)

Please don’t take this as advice, I’m on my lunch break and bored 
Just fancy trying to see how close I get before the pro’s chip in and give you real advice….

You could probably get away with just 5D3 and 24-105 and flash, probably cover just about everything, walkabout and formal, it gives you the widest option. The 70-200 would be way cooler though but not wide enough. Don’t think you’ll really need a second body.

Tips & Technique… don’t drink whilst you’re working ;D

Have fun!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 14, 2012)

Firstly, I'd keep it simple. Don't use this one as your first opportunity to go low DOF with a CTO gelled flash on ETTL -1.5 to balance the ambient with the flash or anything...

Generally I'd suggest your gear is pretty good for your needs. If you can bounce the flash off the ceiling, I'd tend to do so, and don't be afraid to shoot at ISO800/1600/3200 to conserve battery power (and get some ambient light). I use a stofen for diffuse, although many like the gary fong thingy. The 24-105 would be your main lens I think.

The 85 could be nice for some natural light work if there's enough light. If you're struggling for focus lock (you shouldn't with the 5d3...) you can use the focus assist on the flash - just put it on manual and lowest power and point the flash upwards or towards you.

Make sure you are WELL used to the camera and flash before you go. Test shoot extensively in your house or something.

As for me, I shoot Asian weddings in similar circumstances, but I do it quite differently.. http://www.phildweddingphotography.co.uk/index.php/2010/10/asian-wedding-photography-manchester-cheshire-lancashire-staffordshire-midlands-north-west/


----------



## snowweasel (May 14, 2012)

Depending on what sort of room you're going to be in (ie- if it's a bit more cramped quarters), you might like a slightly wider lens than the 24-105 (I've loved my 16-35 2.8L so far- though it will distort people towards the outside of the frame). Other than that, you should be good with (primarily) the 5diii & 24-105. If you're in a larger room and you can get wide enough with the 70-200, though, it'd be a great lens to use.

With the 5diii, I wouldn't be afraid to go even higher ISO than the previously mentioned 3200. It does great, and provides perfectly usable images (IMO) up to 12,800 (though that's starting to push it if the shot gets underexposed). If you use the 7d for anything, you'd be pushing it a bit at 3200, though if it were me, I'd probably just have it around in case of catastrophe or if you for some reason needed the longer reach of the crop factor camera.

As far as diffusers, I've been using various versions of the Gary Fong Lightsphere for several years and think it does a great job, though I shoot primarily natural light (almost exclusively, unless I really just don't have a choice). The current collapsible one is much more convenient to pack & carry than the previous versions.

Good luck!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 14, 2012)

snowweasel said:


> With the 5diii, I wouldn't be afraid to go even higher ISO than the previously mentioned 3200. It does great, and provides perfectly usable images (IMO) up to 12,800 (though that's starting to push it if the shot gets underexposed).



I do agree. 6400 / 8000 certainly is very usable and I did at my wedding this weekend. However, only if the quality of light is nice and if flash is being used and not gel'ed to the ambient, having too much of the ambient might create a shot which looks less attractive than a lower ISO..

Event photography is a lot tougher than people think, isn't it?


----------



## Dylan777 (May 14, 2012)

My 2cents:

5D III + 70-200
7D + 16-35 II or maybe 35mm L

I'm not a big fan of flash photography


HAVE FUN...post some pix.


----------



## RKK (May 15, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater – 
Thank you for your inputs. I checked the link you have posted and the pictures in it are amazing. I didn’t get a chance to check the other 3 links you have but I will.
Yes, you are correct, event photography is definitely challenging and tougher.

I forgot to mention, I do have the stofen diffuser. I tried it manual mode and the automatic mode before and I got better results in the manual mode. Any suggestions for me in terms of what mode and the other settings I should use?


----------



## RKK (May 15, 2012)

Dylan777 -
I was also thinking about some wider lens too. I am going to have to check the size of the bankquest hall and see if I will need a wider lens.
I have a question about 35mm lens though. When we need to increase the f stop number to 5.6 or higher for the group pictures, how is the faster lens 35mm going to help for the event photography?
Thank you!


----------



## RKK (May 15, 2012)

snowweasel - 
Thank you for your suggestions, appreciate it!


----------



## RKK (May 15, 2012)

zim - 
ha ha. I like your Tips & Technique ... will certainly not drink, may be at the end of the party


----------



## scottkinfw (May 15, 2012)

Here are some things to think about.

Get a shooting buddy with about your level of expertise, that way, pressure is off of you.
Second, go to the venue, and check it out, take some shots, even if just of chairs.
Get a flash bracket and cord
I like to shoot flash in manual. 
Extra batteries (camera, flash), extra memory cards.
I doubt you will need the longer lenses, so simplify.
Shoot jpeg, and raw(=/-)
Don't forget to get high and low positions and interesting compositions.
Have a great time.



RKK said:


> Hello, I have been following canonrumors.com lately, but never posted any questions and I guess it’s time post one to get your help -
> 
> Photography is my hobby and I have been taking pictures of my family and friends for some time but never did any serious photography before, but I have a good opportunity now to do one. One of my friends is doing his daughter’s graduation party next month and the party is going to be in a hotel and I am planning shoot the whole party end to end. There will be at least 150 people attending the party. I have the below gear –
> 
> ...


----------



## RKK (May 15, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> Here are some things to think about.
> 
> Get a shooting buddy with about your level of expertise, that way, pressure is off of you.
> Second, go to the venue, and check it out, take some shots, even if just of chairs.
> ...



Hi scottkinfw - I never used a flash bracket before. What are advantages of using it?
Yes, I am planning to go and check the venue to get an idea.
Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> [Event photography is a lot tougher than people think, isn't it?



It is, I really like your wedding post processing, any tips on your processing style you might be generous enough to share?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2012)

RKK said:


> I forgot to mention, I do have the stofen diffuser. I tried it manual mode and the automatic mode before and I got better results in the manual mode. Any suggestions for me in terms of what mode and the other settings I should use?



with this the best bet is if you have a white ceiling just bounce off it (if you are bouncing dont use diffuser)diffusers suck power from your flash
but if you have to use it straight on the stofen will soften the light a little, its not going to make a massive difference though, best just using ettl and the flash will compensate for the loss of power because it meters off the delivered light to the subject


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > [Event photography is a lot tougher than people think, isn't it?
> ...



Thanks  

I wouldn't share my "formula" but I can point you to this: http://www.phildweddingphotography.co.uk/index.php/2011/10/colour-checker-passport-for-wedding-photography/


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 15, 2012)

RKK said:


> PhilDrinkwater –
> Thank you for your inputs. I checked the link you have posted and the pictures in it are amazing. I didn’t get a chance to check the other 3 links you have but I will.
> Yes, you are correct, event photography is definitely challenging and tougher.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I do have the stofen diffuser. I tried it manual mode and the automatic mode before and I got better results in the manual mode. Any suggestions for me in terms of what mode and the other settings I should use?



Thanks. In the first ones with the dancing, I balanced the natural top lighting by using a geled flash straight forwards. It took away some of the "bright noses" you get with top lighting.

I tend to use my flash on ETTL as I move around a lot and use different lenses.


----------



## RKK (May 15, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> RKK said:
> 
> 
> > PhilDrinkwater –
> ...


Any particular colored gel you recommend?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 15, 2012)

RKK said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > RKK said:
> ...



Various types of CTO..


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > PhilDrinkwater said:
> ...



ah worth a shot  
I've been doing allt hat manually that gizmo looks like it can save a pile of time!
nice websites, and it refreshing to see the colour spelled correctly too


----------



## Act444 (May 16, 2012)

Last year when I shot a similar event, I used my 60D and the 17-55 2.8 (and 580ex II flash). That was all I needed...

From your setup, seems like the 24-105 and flash should be sufficient. Event photography is not that easy as I found out! Lighting is the most important issue to try to nail down.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> RKK said:
> 
> 
> > PhilDrinkwater said:
> ...



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LumiQuest-FXTRA-8-Universal-Rosco-Flash-Gels-Holder-NEW-/360457488939?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item53ecf0ca2b
this is worth while for a speedlight, you get a full strength CTO half and 1/4 strength as well as some other colours and fluro equilising gels


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> If you're struggling for focus lock (you shouldn't with the 5d3...) you can use the focus assist on the flash - just put it on manual and lowest power and point the flash upwards or towards you.



You can actually, in the camera flash control menu, turn off the flash firing although the focus assist will still work.



PhilDrinkwater said:


> Make sure you are WELL used to the camera and flash before you go. Test shoot extensively in your house or something.



I definitely agree with this, especially on the 5d3 with the new focusing system. It's quite complex, with lots of options.


----------



## RKK (May 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > RKK said:
> ...



wickidwombat - thank you for the ebay link


----------



## RKK (May 16, 2012)

I have one more question ... I use Hoya UV filter on my lenses, just for protection and easy cleaning purposes. Do these filters degrade the quality of the pictures? I haven’t seen any difference in specific though.

Thank you all, for your responses!


----------



## RKK (May 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Various types of CTO..



Got it! I never used any gels before and I will give it a try. Thank you, PhilDrinkwater!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2012)

RKK said:


> I have one more question ... I use Hoya UV filter on my lenses, just for protection and easy cleaning purposes. Do these filters degrade the quality of the pictures? I haven’t seen any difference in specific though.
> 
> Thank you all, for your responses!



I use high quality filters on all my lenses
you will be very thankfull for it if someone accidentally spills beer on you nice L lens
B+W filters tend to be easier to clean the hoyas can be a challenge
i use both


these lens pens clean the hoyas very easily though so keep one with you
this little cleaning kit has one in it very cheap and the blowers are good too
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5in1-Lens-Cleaning-Pen-cloth-Fluid-Blower-Kit-Canon-EOS-500D-550D-1000D-600D-/180763011624?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item2a1650aa28

also a tip with shooting flash is if the background is brighter than the subject you will need to add flash EC to balance it to ambient if the background is darker you will need to reduce EC on the flash do some testign at home with bright window backlight vs dark candle background once you get the hang of balancing flash to ambient its pretty easy and ETTL is wonderfull. the amount of EC required will depend on the brightness / darkness it just takes a while to get a feel for this


----------



## RKK (May 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> RKK said:
> 
> 
> > I have one more question ... I use Hoya UV filter on my lenses, just for protection and easy cleaning purposes. Do these filters degrade the quality of the pictures? I haven’t seen any difference in specific though.
> ...



wickidwombat - great suggestion and thank you for the eBay link!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> and it refreshing to see the colour spelled correctly too



Haha!! 

Thanks. I've spent a fair bit of time on them


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 16, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> You can actually, in the camera flash control menu, turn off the flash firing although the focus assist will still work.



Really? I've literally never seen that - or is it a new 5d3 feature I've just not spotted yet? And I thought I'd been through every setting


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 16, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > You can actually, in the camera flash control menu, turn off the flash firing although the focus assist will still work.
> ...



No, I've seen it on my 5d2 as well. It's in the External Flash control menu. I think. Maybe it's elsewhere, but I've used it in the past.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 16, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Thanks! I'll take a look..


----------

